# Error on port p5-Locale-gettext



## n9010 (Aug 29, 2016)

Hi, 
when trying to compile p5-Locale-gettext I get a stop with this error

```
root@aldev:/usr/ports/devel/p5-Locale-gettext # make install
===>  Installing for p5-Locale-gettext-1.06
===>  p5-Locale-gettext-1.06 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.16.3 - found
===>  p5-Locale-gettext-1.06 depends on shared library: libintl.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libintl.so)
===>  Checking if p5-Locale-gettext already installed
===>  Registering installation for p5-Locale-gettext-1.06
pkg-static: Unable to access file /dati/ports/usr/ports/devel/p5-Locale-gettext/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/mach/5.16/auto/Locale/gettext/gettext.so: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /dati/ports/usr/ports/devel/p5-Locale-gettext/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/mach/5.16/Locale/gettext.pm: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /dati/ports/usr/ports/devel/p5-Locale-gettext/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/man/man3/Locale::gettext.3.gz: No such file or directory
```

Any idea on how to fix it?
Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Aug 29, 2016)

The default Perl version is 5.20 and has been for quite some time. What version of FreeBSD?


----------



## n9010 (Aug 29, 2016)

eh, is a 9.1. It is in the process of being upgraded.. (Actually it was supposed to be already upgraded but the machine for the base installation died of a sudden electrical death)


----------



## SirDice (Aug 29, 2016)

Well, FreeBSD 9.1 is End-of-Life and not supported anymore. Ports are only guaranteed to build properly on supported versions.


----------

